# Betta and fishy friends contest



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Hi! 
In this contest post a photo of your betta with another fish. The picture with the cutest pair/group of fish will win!


Prize:
1st place get a drawing of the winning pair!




Rules:
1. It must be a photo of your fish
2. only 3 photos per person please
3. The fish must live in the same tank 
4. Snails and shrimp DO count as fishy friends!
5. Have fun!


I will end the contest in 2 weeks.



I have permission from Persusmom to do this contest
This is not an official bettafish.com contest


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

do you need a judge?


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Sure! You can be a judge!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could I be a judge too?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cherry always did like her snail ^_^


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

@indigo betta. Yes you can be a judge! 

@lilaugrim you should enter them in the contest!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice entry @lilaugrim really like it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I guess I didn't elaborate, that is my entry lol


----------



## Survivor2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it's pretty adorable.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Is there a pic? I can't see it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lexyfly said:


> Is there a pic? I can't see it.


On my entry?


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Yes on your entry. Your entry has to be a photo of your betta as his/her friend.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's a picture of them together. Have you tried clearing your cookies in your browser? That might help you see it since I know BettaBoy can see it too. I can attempt to send it to you via PM to see if that works.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

If you could send it to me that would be great!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i saw it her entry i can see it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay I've got a better idea! This should work, if it doesn't then it's something wrong with your end lexyfly.

Cherry and her Tiger Nerite; Harley.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lexyfly said:


> @indigo betta. Yes you can be a judge!


Thank you! just let me know when you need my scores


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Kissing fishies!








This is my entry for now but I may enter 2 more.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Great entries everyone! I love them all!

@ linaugrim I can see the photo now! 
@ Indigo I will let you know when I need them!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Not sure if the contest is over or not but here is mine ^^;


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

If you're still running here's my entries, Kiedis and one of his Chili Peppers ^.^


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Levi and his new BFF, Gus the guppy.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

My baby boy and his baby snail friend  They are so cute together!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

KeshiaB said:


> If you're still running here's my entries, Kiedis and one of his Chili Peppers ^.^
> 
> View attachment 262017
> 
> ...


haha even though chili peppers is the name of the shrimp it still makes me giggle :3


----------



## babblebuzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashthemutt said:


> My baby boy and his baby snail friend  They are so cute together!


oh my! I'm not a judge but this is a very beautiful betta and it looks really really really cute with that little snail! Great picture!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Is this contest still on? 


GAH but I see I moved my picture in Photobucket! here it is again. ^^;


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone those are some great photos, so adorable ! 

This contest should have ended two weeks after 12-5-13 an a winner announced. I just sent a pm to lexyfly asking about this contest. I am going to close this thread and when I hear back from lexyfly I can open it again so a winner can be announced.

Thanks for your understanding an be sure to check out the other contests that are current an still running


----------

